# La Pupa e il Secchione e Viceversa: dal 7 gennaio su Italia 1



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2020)

Dopo tanti rinvii, ritorna La Pupa e il Secchione a dieci anni dall'ultima edizione. Stavolta, il programma avrà come protagonisti anche "pupi" maschi e "secchione" femmine, come recita appunto il titolo.

Alla conduzione *Paolo Ruffini* con *Francesca Cipriani*. Rispetto alle passate edizioni, il programma non si svolgerà più in uno studio, ma in una villa e le registrazioni sono avvenute lo scorso anno e finite nel mese di ottobre. Tra le pupe, si segnalano le presenze dell'influencer Stella Manente,, Asia Valente e Sofia Galazzo. Tra i secchioni c'è Marco Capaccioli.

*La Pupa e il Secchione e Viceversa* andrà in onda a partire da *martedì 7 gennaio*, in prima serata, su *Italia 1*.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Gennaio 2020)

lo aspettavo con impazienza ma le premesse sono oscene.

sarà l'ennesima accozzaglia di rifugiati di uomini e donne e non farà ridere.


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2020)

mi sembrava strano che tornasse quel programma politicamente scorretto con ragazze succinte e sciocche mentre ragazzi scelti tra studiosi e menti brillanti.
c'è anche la versione politicamente corretta opposta,bravi ora arriverà anche il plauso boldriniano come per i gay da maria de filippi


----------



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo aspettavo con impazienza ma le premesse sono oscene.
> 
> sarà l'ennesima accozzaglia di rifugiati di uomini e donne e non farà ridere.





Andris ha scritto:


> mi sembrava strano che tornasse quel programma politicamente scorretto con ragazze succinte e sciocche mentre ragazzi scelti tra studiosi e menti brillanti.
> c'è anche la versione politicamente corretta opposta,bravi ora arriverà anche il plauso boldriniano come per i gay da maria de filippi


Concordo con voi qua sopra. C'è da dire che il programma l'ho sempre trovato estremamente finto, ma almeno c'era gnocca e spero ci sarà anche qui (ma guai a non ridicolizzare pure gli uomini, sennò i buonisti si sarebbero offesi). Inoltre, chi lo condurrà lo trovo veramente pessimo ed anonimo. Visto che Papi è su TV8, io avrei tentato Mammucari, sarebbe stato adatto visto che ha quei modi di fare coatti ed ignoranti adatti ad una trasmissione del genere. 

In ogni caso, il rischio flop è dietro l'angolo e dubito che il programma farà anche lontanamente i numeri di tanti anni fa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Concordo con voi qua sopra. C'è da dire che il programma l'ho sempre trovato estremamente finto, ma almeno c'era gnocca e spero ci sarà anche qui (ma guai a non ridicolizzare pure gli uomini, sennò i buonisti si sarebbero offesi). Inoltre, chi lo condurrà lo trovo veramente pessimo ed anonimo. Visto che Papi è su TV8, io avrei tentato Mammucari, sarebbe stato adatto visto che ha quei modi di fare coatti ed ignoranti adatti ad una trasmissione del genere.
> 
> In ogni caso, il rischio flop è dietro l'angolo e dubito che il programma farà anche lontanamente i numeri di tanti anni fa.



la figura di melma la facevano soprattutto i maschi.. tanto si sa che se una è passera è a posto. mica deve essere colta.......
va be flop comunque neanche quotato. lo guardo ma so già che farà pena.


----------



## Milo (4 Gennaio 2020)

Ma dai, ma davvero mettono in tv quell’asina oscena della cipriani??? Che schifo


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2020)

Inizia stasera! Aspettative? Io boh...Non so se seguire questo o andare sul sicuro con Mario Giordano su Rete 4 (lì però non c'è la gnocca).


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Inizia stasera! Aspettative? Io boh...Non so se seguire questo o andare sul sicuro con Mario Giordano su Rete 4 (lì però non c'è la gnocca).



Valuti davvero di guardare sta porcata ?  

Guarda che il tuo cervello si disintegra!

Facciamo che mi segnali le più disinibite e poi le seguo su instagram


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Valuti davvero di guardare sta porcata ?
> 
> Guarda che il tuo cervello si disintegra!
> 
> Facciamo che mi segnali le più disinibite e poi le seguo su instagram


Io il trash non lo disdegno, infatti guardo anche Temptation Island  .


----------



## elpacoderoma (7 Gennaio 2020)

Ste trashate mi fanno morire, poi condotto dalla Cipriani, mi aspetto come minimo una commozione cerebrale al mago otelma.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io il trash non lo disdegno, infatti guardo anche Temptation Island  .



ah si?? beh non sei l' unico in Italia del resto 

Io manco morto, ormai sti programmi durano fino a tarda notte, e 4 ore di durata.

Troppo.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ah si?? beh *non sei l' unico in Italia del resto*
> 
> Io manco morto, ormai sti programmi durano fino a tarda notte, e 4 ore di durata.
> 
> Troppo.


Per un secondo ho pensato li guardassi pure tu, poi ho letto il resto del post ed ho capito di no  .


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2020)

io guardo le pupe. se meritano lo guardo.

se c'è la 12 di ciao darwin, che ho riconosciuto in un provino, lo guardo di sicuro


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2020)

*Vittorio Sgarbi: "Altro che Rula Jebreal, che a Sanremo ci andrà, l'unico tacitato sono io. Non ci sarò alla Pupa e il Secchione, sono stato censurato per par condicio. La mia colpa è essermi candidato alle regionali dell'Emilia Romagna, ma nelle registrazioni ho parlato di arte, bellezza e letteratura con gli ospiti della trasmissione".*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Vittorio Sgarbi: "Altro che Rula Jebreal, che a Sanremo ci andrà, l'unico tacitato sono io. Non ci sarò alla Pupa e il Secchione, sono stato censurato per par condicio. La mia colpa è essermi candidato alle regionali dell'Emilia Romagna, ma nelle registrazioni ho parlato di arte, bellezza e letteratura con gli ospiti della trasmissione".*


Che schifo, Sgarbi era l'anima de La Pupa e il Secchione. Guarderò Giordano, ho capito.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2020)

È in onda!


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2020)

Ahahahahah l'informatico che si è portato appresso i preservativi. Già si era fatto certi progetti  .


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2020)

Stella Manente che cammina a piedi nudi per tutto l'hotel  . Mi piace!


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2020)

Il ricercatore medico che fa la puzzetta in camera da letto e la Pupa lo sgama  .


----------



## fabri47 (8 Gennaio 2020)

*Boom di ascolti: più di due milioni e mezzo e 13.08% di share.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Boom di ascolti: più di due milioni e mezzo e 13.08% di share.*


Incredibile! In spettatori più o meno come l'ultima edizione di 10 anni fa...


----------



## elpacoderoma (8 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io guardo le pupe. se meritano lo guardo.
> 
> se c'è la 12 di ciao darwin, che ho riconosciuto in un provino, lo guardo di sicuro



Martina Fusco, topa stellare, attualmente imbattibile, solo 18 anni.


----------



## mark (8 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Boom di ascolti: più di due milioni e mezzo e 13.08% di share.*



Questo è il livello dell'Italia, di che ci lamentiamo dopo? Ci meritiamo questo... Imbrazzante


----------



## Andris (8 Gennaio 2020)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Martina Fusco, topa stellare, attualmente imbattibile, solo 18 anni.



non la conoscevo,ma cercando online pare sia uscita alla prima puntata già.
ora gli ascolti crolleranno,bisogna rimediare omaggiandola in sezione angolo della gnocca


----------



## Stex (8 Gennaio 2020)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Martina Fusco, topa stellare, attualmente imbattibile, solo 18 anni.



profilo privato... mannaggia... postare foto please


----------



## fabri47 (8 Gennaio 2020)

Stex ha scritto:


> profilo privato... mannaggia... postare foto please


Probabilmente gli hanno fatto certe richieste o detto certe cose, che l'hanno costretta a restringere il profilo  . Di solito le modelle e le influencer hanno tutto pubblico.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Gennaio 2020)

********........ la han cacciata fuori al primo colpo. 
peccato davvero. il programma alla fine è divertente. pensavo facesse schifo ed invece mi ha sorpreso


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Gennaio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Questo è il livello dell'Italia, di che ci lamentiamo dopo? Ci meritiamo questo... Imbrazzante



ma che discorsi sono???

te chissà che cose intelligenti avrai fatto, ma non ci vedo niente di male afarsi 2 risate dopo cena


----------



## fabri47 (8 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ********........ la han cacciata fuori al primo colpo.
> peccato davvero. il programma alla fine è divertente. pensavo facesse schifo ed invece mi ha sorpreso


Io alla prima parte l'ho apprezzato, poi dalla scuola in poi (palesemente finto e recitato, non si può dire che Mattarella è un prete dai) ho messo su Giordano.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io alla prima parte l'ho apprezzato, poi dalla scuola in poi (palesemente finto e recitato, non si può dire che Mattarella è un prete dai) ho messo su Giordano.



certe cose le devi prendere così e passarci sopra. neanche non sapere la tabellina del 2 è reale.. ma a parte quello, che a me non fa ridere, mi piace come tipo di programma.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> certe cose le devi prendere così e passarci sopra. neanche non sapere la tabellina del 2 è reale.. ma a parte quello, che a me non fa ridere, mi piace come tipo di programma.


Ovvio che certe cose sono finte, però è una finzione palese e poco vicina alla realtà. È come fare un film di azione senza nascondere la finzione e far vedere che chi muore nel copione in realtà non muore ed il sangue di un'uccisione in realtà è finto.


----------



## Shmuk (8 Gennaio 2020)

Carino, ma le passate edizioni furono migliori. Questo tra l'altro è registrato; in passato vi era un appuntamento in studio settimanale con strisce giornaliere dalla "casa"; l'appuntamento in studio serale si giovava della presenza oltreché di Papi, secondo me miglior conduttore per il programma, dello Sgarbone della Mussolini ecc. Qui si sente che avevano fretta di aprire e chiudere il programma, tutto a tappe forzate.
Il livello dei secchioni è più o meno lo stesso; quello delle donne per quanto riguarda la bellezza forse leggermente inferiore, ma dove la differenza si nota di più è nell'atteggiamento sono di certo meno oche e stronze che nella prima edizione (era d'olgettine) e probabilmente anche un pelo più intelligenti e scolarizzate rispetto all'addietro.


----------



## mark (8 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma che discorsi sono???
> 
> te chissà che cose intelligenti avrai fatto, ma non ci vedo niente di male afarsi 2 risate dopo cena



Sono tornato da lavoro, mi sono allenato e mi sono letto un libro.. Poi non lamentiamoci se ci facciamo prendere per il cu*o dal primo politico che dice quattro stron*ate e che ripete sempre le stesse cose (non è riferito a te, ma in generale). Programmi così ci stanno se ce ne fosse uno ogni tanto; ma fra quello, quello della D'Urso e altre put*anate varie in tv ci sono solo robe del genere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Gennaio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Sono tornato da lavoro, mi sono allenato e mi sono letto un libro.. Poi non lamentiamoci se ci facciamo prendere per il cu*o dal primo politico che dice quattro stron*ate e che ripete sempre le stesse cose (non è riferito a te, ma in generale). Programmi così ci stanno se ce ne fosse uno ogni tanto; ma fra quello, quello della D'Urso e altre put*anate varie in tv ci sono solo robe del genere.



come programmi li considero completamente diversi. capisco il tuo discorso. comunque. dipende lo spirito con cui lo guardi...

io lo guardo per veder della piga e per ridere. è un programma palesemente stupido e si prende in giro da solo.
la d'urso non fa ridere e comunque per principio non lo guardo, stessa cosa la politica. perchè questi provano a farti credere che sono veritieri...


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Gennaio 2020)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Carino, ma le passate edizioni furono migliori. Questo tra l'altro è registrato; in passato vi era un appuntamento in studio settimanale con strisce giornaliere dalla "casa"; l'appuntamento in studio serale si giovava della presenza oltreché di Papi, secondo me miglior conduttore per il programma, dello Sgarbone della Mussolini ecc. Qui si sente che avevano fretta di aprire e chiudere il programma, tutto a tappe forzate.
> Il livello dei secchioni è più o meno lo stesso; quello delle donne per quanto riguarda la bellezza forse leggermente inferiore, ma dove la differenza si nota di più è nell'atteggiamento sono di certo meno oche e stronze che nella prima edizione (era d'olgettine) e probabilmente anche un pelo più intelligenti e scolarizzate rispetto all'addietro.



sono d'accordo, iprimi erano migliori


----------



## fabri47 (8 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> come programmi li considero completamente diversi. capisco il tuo discorso. comunque. dipende lo spirito con cui lo guardi...
> 
> io lo guardo per veder della piga e per ridere. è un programma palesemente stupido e si prende in giro da solo.
> la d'urso non fa ridere e comunque per principio non lo guardo, stessa cosa la politica. perchè questi provano a farti credere che sono veritieri...


Infatti c'è trash e trash, poi io ho gusti un pò strani. Tipo Ciao Darwin, Pupa e il Secchione, Temptation ed il programma di Mario Giordano li apprezzo. Mentre programmi che sono considerati capisaldi del trash, tipo D'Urso, Grande Fratello, Isola o Uomini e Donne li considero brutti e noiosi.


----------



## elpacoderoma (9 Gennaio 2020)

Stex ha scritto:


> profilo privato... mannaggia... postare foto please



già e non capisco perchè non mi accetta nonostante i 100k di followers...


----------



## Goro (14 Gennaio 2020)

Alti livelli anche stasera


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2020)

Io eliminerei tutti sti reality e ne farei uno solo, con dentro tutti questi pezzenti: Grande Fratello, Isola dei famosi, etc. Il titolo del reality è "Il lager dei famosi". Con eliminazioni, ovviamente. Ma fisiche.


----------

